# GHRP-6



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Confused here, I can get hold of GHRP-6 in 5mg vials. However I want 100mcg three times per day, how many MCG per vial, or what would I need to add Bac water wise for this to work??

My head hurts. :cursing:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Add 2.5ml bac water and draw out 5ius for 100mcg.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

come on son weres ure maths skills.

1000mcg in 1mg. u have 5000mcg. divide that by a set amount of water and away you go.

i do 200iu water with a bottle so 4iu gives me 100mcg. i then have 12iu in a pin and use the same pin 3 x a day


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

hilly said:


> come on son weres ure maths skills.
> 
> 1000mcg in 1mg. u have 5000mcg. divide that by a set amount of water and away you go.
> 
> i do 200iu water with a bottle so 4iu gives me 100mcg. i then have 12iu in a pin and use the same pin 3 x a day


is that ok then using same pin mate? would save on using slins 3 times day wouldnt it lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup, my mums a diabetic and she uses the same pin 4/5 times a day sometimes.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hilly said:


> yup, my mums a diabetic and she uses the same pin 4/5 times a day sometimes.


One pin can last me a few days doing multiple ghrp/ghrh/gh/mt2 shots:lol:


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

StephenC said:


> One pin can last me a few days doing multiple ghrp/ghrh/gh/mt2 shots:lol:


So you are telling that you re-use your pin after a jab several times? :confused1:


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

YoungGun said:


> Confused here, I can get hold of GHRP-6 in 5mg vials. However I want 100mcg three times per day, how many MCG per vial, or what would I need to add Bac water wise for this to work??
> 
> My head hurts. :cursing:


I suggest you to do at least 150-200mcg 3 times daily. GHRP6 must be used at 2 or 3 mcg per BW kilos


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kadath said:


> So you are telling that you re-use your pin after a jab several times? :confused1:


yes, why not:confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

StephenC said:


> yes, why not:confused1:


I stop after 3-4, hassle having to hammer it home :laugh:


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i also yous the same one all week sometimes longer


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> I stop after 3-4, hassle having to hammer it home :laugh:


och grow a set:lol:


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

If i reconstituted 5mg of ghrp-6 in bac water how long would it last in the fridge?


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

if drawing say 300mcg in syringe and using throughout the day does it need to be kept in the fridge during the day or will it last a day out the fridge between shots?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

It will deteriorate when not cooled, how much? Anyones guess... might be noticable, doubt it though.

Why not get one of those insulin pen coolers?


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

StephenC said:


> yes, why not:confused1:


Isn't there any chance of growning bacterias? I've read single use on the pin and I'm spending a fortune in pins...damn!!!!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

What the fcuk. Majorly fcuked up here. How this has happened i don't know.

Been using GHRP since Tuesday, 2 x daily. HOWEVER

I have only gone and pinned 1000 mcg at a time, WHAT THE FCUK

Damagae limitation needed here, help?

No sarcastic comments please.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

sure you will be fine mate... you should of got pretty crazy hunger tho!!! lol... did you notice any difference... i have sghot up to 900 mcg in a day with no hassle just got really hungry lol


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

you will be fine. Did you notice more hunger?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I got a sweat on straight away after jabs and craved **** food. Nutrigrain bars took a hammering. lol


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I know someone who takes the whole bottle in one shot every 2 weeks. Says it works better for him.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The saturation point is about 100mcg. After that the benefits decrease, max normally being about 500mcg. It will be out of your system in a few hours max. Nothing to worry about, just a waste of money.


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

any of you guys help please?? i have got a 10mg 10000mcg vial of ghrp-6 and 2x 9ml vials of bac water. it says once mixed it has to be refridgerated and used within 7 days maximum after the mix. I want to do 500 mcg a day split into 3 doses. how am i meant to just mix up 7 days of the powder???!!! coz if it has to be used within 7 days then i i need 3500 mcg made up yes??? help please!!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

B-lean said:


> any of you guys help please?? i have got a 10mg 10000mcg vial of ghrp-6 and 2x 9ml vials of bac water. it says once mixed it has to be refridgerated and used within 7 days maximum after the mix. I want to do 500 mcg a day split into 3 doses. how am i meant to just mix up 7 days of the powder???!!! coz if it has to be used within 7 days then i i need 3500 mcg made up yes??? help please!!


Probably best starting your own threat and you will get more responses. it will alot longer than 7 days in the fridge mate. also 500mcg is a high dose.


----------



## B-lean (Aug 26, 2010)

ok cheers nemises il start my own thread on it, iwas only following what it says on the leaflet thing that came with it about the 7day fridge life m8, thanks fella


----------

